# Zhen Knife Blanks



## Chris S. (Aug 7, 2016)

While I really want to get into making some Knives, I do not have the skills yet to make my own blades. I wanted to see if anyone has used any of these knives from woodcraft. Looking at them in the store they seem fairly well made. Looking to make a few sets first for myself and family to practice before making a few to sell. If you have any experience with these love to hear what you thought. If you have another source of a quality damascus steel blade for a reasonable amout love to know about that too. 

Here link to one of the blades. Reviews are good but hoping someone here has some hands on experience with them.

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/15...blank-814-l-x-564-t-210mm-x-18mm.aspx#REVIEWS


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Kevin (Aug 7, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 7, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Woody (Aug 7, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 7, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 7, 2016)

Chris - I have not purchased these from Woodcraft but have from Jantz supply. VG-10 core is an extremely high quality blade. The VG-10 is a product of Takefu steel in Japan. If you have followed the travels of out own @robert flynt you will better understand the steel. Robert made a custom knife or the CEO of Takefu and presented it personally at his (I believe ) 60th Birthday. The VG-10 core(Very hard and is your cutting edge) is wrapped with 33 layers on each side of softer Damascus. 

My personal experience is that the blade is extremely thin. I used it in my earlier days of knife making and the thinness of the blade lead me to a handle that was undersized in an attempt to make things "proportionate" . Given what I know now I would not hesitate to use one of those blades, I would just make the handle disproportionately thick to make a more comfortable product. 
You won't have any regret about the blade, just be wary of the way it will attempt to move you from a design perspective.

Reactions: Great Post 2


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 7, 2016)

VG10 is is a very good stainless knife steel that is considered to be up there in the CPM154Cm range or better if heat treated properly.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Chris S. (Aug 7, 2016)

Excellent information. Thanks to both of your for the information. To everyone else, thanks for the laughs.


----------

